# Cool Website Zeno's Warbird Drive In



## Messy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Found this website while surfing the web. It's called Zeno's Warbird Drive In. It has a lot of authentic WW2 training videos and other items. If this link has been posted before, I apologize. 
I found this link while looking for P-61 info. I thought anyone not familiar with this sight might enjoy it and possibly learn a little. There is quite a bit of propaganda, but many of the videos are still cool.

Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Zeno posts here once and a while and lets us know what's going on his site. Sometimes he even drops us a free-bee.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool! He's got a ton of stuff on there.


----------

